

Ask HN: How do you deal with team members ego/emotions and still make progress? - mark_integerdsv

I know it's kind fo vague.<p>What I really want to guage is how much reponsibility one feels as a founder/leader to deal with team members melting down over criticism or other factors vs how much responsibility one has to driving progress on the product.<p>Any thoughts would be greaty appreciated.
======
debacle
A good team that absolutely has to work with an egotistical prick (who might
be good at his job, but not nearly as good as he thinks he is) will eventually
marginalize that entity as much as they theoretically can.

Anyone whose feelings are easily hurt through criticism will never be good at
what they do. I write good code a lot of the time. Sometimes I write bad code
when the situation calls for it. Sometimes I write bad code because my head is
up my ass (but I almost see light!)

With that said, sometimes you need to just shut up and keep your head down,
even if you're in charge. In the short term, it can be not only an effective
strategy but the only way to do business.

In the long term, obviously you need to correct the problem. Whether that's
through helping to grow the sour team member or culling them from the flock is
of course a case-by-case decision.

------
bdfh42
1\. Never bully or allow bullying - ever.

2\. make it clear code criticism is a collective learning process and is never
personal (we all write terrible code).

3\. Make sure everyone is clear about objectives both short and long term.

4\. Encourage everyone to have fun doing what they are doing.

<edit> 4a. If you are the manager/team leader - make sure you spot when things
are going right and give praise and encouragement. Try catching people doing
things right instead of wrong. </edit>

5\. If someone is consistently failing or getting in the way of the others
then it is time for them to part - quickly.

------
blacklooksgreat
Another approach is to ignore problem people. Tell everyone else to ignore
their problems and focus on their strengths.

Read this: <http://strengths.gallup.com/110242/About-Book.aspx>

You're there to get things done, not make each other feel happy and have neat
lunches. If you're more interested in going to fun parties and having fun
lunches, go work at Google or Facebook or another dying company.

If you want to get things done, focus on the strengths needed to get things
done.

